# Nn avrei mai detto ke fossi capace a tradire ...



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
scusate se vi ho annoiato cn il mio racconto..... ma a volte i tradimenti possono prendere una piega diversa ed è difficile uscirne fuori, alla fine ho scelto la stabilità della mia famiglia anke se nn lo nego il mio amante è sempre nella mia mente pkè abbiamo trascorso momenti indimenticabili....
aspetto vostri commenti..


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


mi pare di aver capito che hai già fatto la tua scelta....quindi non pensare all'amante e cerca di capire se il tuo matrimonio è recuperabile oppure no! 


ps. potresti evitare l'uso delle K :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


Scusami eh... ma come cazzarola si può scrivere in questa maniera a 28 anni??? A me davvero passa la voglia e l'interesse a vedere tutte ste K... mi sembra di leggere Sturmtruppen!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusami eh... ma come cazzarola si può scrivere in questa maniera a 28 anni??? A me davvero passa la voglia e l'interesse a vedere tutte ste K... mi sembra di leggere Sturmtruppen!


OT che nostalgia ... l'eroiken parà...
fine OT


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro ed evidentemente pure la donna. Hai fatto bene a troncare.


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'occasione fa l'uomo ladro ed evidentemente pure la donna. Hai fatto bene a troncare.


alla faccia dell'occasione fortuita...

ahahahah

questa l'ha proprio ricercata la scopata, altro che palle...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> alla faccia dell'occasione fortuita...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


quoto in todo:up::up::up::up:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusami eh... ma come cazzarola si può scrivere in questa maniera a 28 anni??? A me davvero passa la voglia e l'interesse a vedere tutte ste K... mi sembra di leggere Sturmtruppen!



è molto esperta di chat...linguaggio classico delle chat....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è molto esperta di chat...linguaggio classico delle chat....


tutti puritani, vorrei vedere voi sempre con la stessa donna da 13 anni....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tutti puritani, vorrei vedere voi sempre con la stessa donna da 13 anni....


una volta mi è stato detto che è l'uomo pigro che cerca lo stesso culo in donne diverse...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


scelta inutile e di convenienza.. hai solo preso tempo... alla prima banale discussione con tuo marito (anche se ti dice che la pasta è salata) ritorni alla base (leggi l'amante)...."la fedeltà della donna è la mancata occasione"


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> scelta inutile e di convenienza.. hai solo preso tempo... alla prima banale discussione con tuo marito (anche se ti dice che la pasta è salata) ritorni alla base (leggi l'amante)....*"la fedeltà della donna è la mancata occasione*"


Una enorme castroneria, caro.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una enorme castroneria, caro.


quoto! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una enorme castroneria, caro.


si faccia avanti chi nn ha mai solo pensato di tradire il proprio marito.... e scagli la prima pietra!!!!


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si faccia avanti chi nn ha mai solo pensato di tradire il proprio marito.... e scagli la prima pietra!!!!


ma tra il pensarlo e farlo ce sta n'oceano...

minchia me vergono pure a dirlo tanto e' banale...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Una enorme castroneria, caro.


tu dici?.... io penso che lei stia cercando soltando un alibi per rivivere la passione, legittimo per carità, ma  a quanto pare il marito , col suo comportamento impeccabile, non le dà l'occasione di poter dire  la classica frase " se ho sbagliato un pò è anche colpa tua" .. chiaramente si tratta di un mio pensiero, pertanto opinabilissimo


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tra il pensarlo e farlo ce sta n'oceano...
> 
> minchia me vergono pure a dirlo tanto e' banale...
> 
> ahahahah


magari nessuno ti si piglia
ahahahahaha


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si faccia avanti chi nn ha mai solo pensato di tradire il proprio marito.... e scagli la prima pietra!!!!


Le lapidazioni mi fanno orrore, così i processi sommari e i giudizi senza appello. Qui non stiamo parlando di crimini. Io ho pensato, una volta, di tradire mio marito, dopo il suo tradimento e 26 anni di vita in comune. Ma magari è merito solo suo, eh?


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tra il pensarlo e farlo ce sta n'oceano...
> 
> minchia me vergono pure a dirlo tanto e' banale...
> 
> ahahahah


Si veramente Stermy...

ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tra il pensarlo e farlo ce sta n'oceano...
> 
> minchia me vergono pure a dirlo tanto e' banale...
> 
> ahahahah


Ma capisci che l'emancipazione femminile è stata per molti uomini il miracolo del mar rosso no?
Ora sanno come attraversare quell'oceano in men che non si fica no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> tu dici?.... io penso che lei stia cercando soltando un alibi per rivivere la passione, legittimo per carità, ma a quanto pare il marito , col suo comportamento impeccabile, non le dà l'occasione di poter dire la classica frase " se ho sbagliato un pò è anche colpa tua" .. chiaramente si tratta di un mio pensiero, pertanto opinabilissimo


Tu hai detto altro... con quella frase io perlomeno ho inteso che una donna è sempre infedele, a meno che non abbia possibilità di esserlo. Una generalizzazione palesemente infondata, se vuoi solo qui ci sono diverse donne che te lo possono testimoniare.


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Ciao,

sinceramente ... certi pensieri non mi sono passati per la mente ...

forse un po' forzati dopo essere stata tradita ...

ma subito abbandonati ... 

non so ... ma non credo di far parte di un altro pianeta ... 

sienne


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto! :up:




rettifico...la fedeltà della donna e dell'uomo è la mancata occasione"
:up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> magari nessuno ti si piglia
> ahahahahaha


io sto a posto cosi'...

chi rompe er cazzo per i cazzi che pija, fino a prova contraria sei te...

ahahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si faccia avanti chi nn ha mai solo pensato di tradire il proprio marito.... e scagli la prima pietra!!!!



col pensiero certo figurati.....


a me purtroppo non capita spesso di annoiarmi...perchè ho sempre da fare....
se avessi tempo credo che dormirei piuttosto....molto piu salutare...

magari...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> rettifico...la fedeltà della donna e dell'uomo è la mancata occasione"
> :up:


:sbatti:vabbè...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


Mio unico commento.
Vuoi fare na mattana ? Ok...
Ma per carità sceglietene uno con il cranio eh^

Dai non si può sentire di questi mariti infelici che si attaccano come una cozza alla moglie di un altro eh?

La sorte ti ha salvato e il fato è stato buono...
Ma sta tenta in dove te la metti eh^

Dalla all'uomo sbagliato e finisci nei guai...

Momenti indimenticabili ok.
Gira pagina....e vieni nel luna pork...abbiamo tantissime giostre...no?

Dei casso sti qua sono innamoramenti de coa...


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma capisci che l'emancipazione femminile è stata per molti uomini il miracolo del mar rosso no?
> Ora sanno come attraversare quell'oceano in men che non si fica no?


nel tuo caso oltre che emancipata e' anche ritardata...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai detto altro... con quella frase io perlomeno ho inteso che una donna è sempre infedele, a meno che non abbia possibilità di esserlo. Una generalizzazione palesemente infondata, se vuoi solo qui ci sono diverse donne che te lo possono testimoniare.


anche io ho percepito la stessa cosa...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai detto altro... con quella frase io perlomeno ho inteso che una donna è sempre infedele, a meno che non abbia possibilità di esserlo. Una generalizzazione palesemente infondata, se vuoi solo qui ci sono diverse donne che te lo possono testimoniare.



ho rettificato .. la tua è una giusta considerazione.. l'infedeltà wsi riferisce ad entrambi i sessi ed in egual misura:smile:

chiedo pubblicamente scusa a tutte le donne


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :sbatti:vabbè...


:rotfl::rotfl:ri quoto


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :sbatti:vabbè...


era doveroso

avrò mille difetti ma so ammettere e riconoscere  i miei errori:up:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

*ho riletto*

scusa 
attenzione al titolo...
NON AVREI DETTO DI ESSERE CHE FOSSI CAPACE A TRADIRE....
(senza k..le osio pure io)

perchè allora trascorri il tuo tempo su badoo???

chi ben comincia è gia a metà dell'opera....
infatti...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io ho percepito la stessa cosa...


avete ragione . sono io che mi sono espresso male ma ho rettificato


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:ri quoto


ti piace rigirare il coltello nella piaga eh??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ti piace rigirare il coltello nella piaga eh??:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:fischio:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa
> attenzione al titolo...
> NON AVREI DETTO DI ESSERE CHE FOSSI CAPACE A TRADIRE....
> (senza k..le osio pure io)
> ...


è iniziato come un gioco buttando qualche battutina per divertirsi e non pensare ai problemi, non avrei Mai pensato di trovare in quella chat una persona con cui dialogare..... dialogo che da tempo mancava con mio marito. il lavoro, i problemi familiari, economici ci avevano ridotti a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto senza quasi guardarci in faccia....


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è iniziato come un gioco buttando qualche battutina per divertirsi e non pensare ai problemi, non avrei Mai pensato di trovare in quella chat una persona con cui dialogare..... dialogo che da tempo mancava con mio marito. il lavoro, i problemi familiari, economici ci avevano ridotti a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto senza quasi guardarci in faccia....


provare a parlare con tuo marito prima di cercare il dialogo altrove???


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> era doveroso
> 
> avrò mille difetti ma so ammettere e riconoscere i miei errori:up:


Se passa di qua Chiara ti cionca.
:mrgreen:Avviso ai naviganti: dal momento che generalizzi, su una cosa tanto personale come il tradimento, fai girare le balle a qualcuno. Per dire: io adesso sto sorridendo, ma pensando a QUANTE occasioni ho avuto io in 26 anni, occasioni delle quali non mi è mai importato nulla PRIMA del tradimento, ma che DOPO il tradimento non so per quale motivo mi sono venute tutte(credo) in mente, avverto già che mi si alza la pressione. Perchè... se non ho tradito... è stato perchè ho creduto in una serie di cose... a tal punto che tutt'ora ritengo di aver fatto quello che PER ME era giusto.
 MA E' STATA UNA MIA SCELTA. Nel bene e nel male. Mancate le occasioni un par de ciufoli.
P.S. non ce l'ho con te... è quella f... frase che mi fa inc..:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Si certo non vi guardavate più in faccia per cui hai incomincaito a guardare in faccia un altro ortaggio,ma non dire cazzate per favore!


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se passa di qua Chiara ti cionca.
> :mrgreen:Avviso ai naviganti: dal momento che generalizzi, su una cosa tanto personale come il tradimento, fai girare le balle a qualcuno. Per dire: io adesso sto sorridendo, ma pensando a QUANTE occasioni ho avuto io in 26 anni, occasioni delle quali non mi è mai importato nulla PRIMA del tradimento, ma che DOPO il tradimento non so per quale motivo mi sono venute tutte(credo) in mente, avverto già che mi si alza la pressione. Perchè... se non ho tradito... è stato perchè ho creduto in una serie di cose... a tal punto che tutt'ora ritengo di aver fatto quello che PER ME era giusto.
> MA E' STATA UNA MIA SCELTA. Nel bene e nel male. Mancate le occasioni un par de ciufoli.
> P.S. non ce l'ho con te... è quella f... frase che mi fa inc..:incazzato:


Ciao,

ti quoto ... in tutto!!! :up:

sienne


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se passa di qua Chiara ti cionca.
> :mrgreen:Avviso ai naviganti: dal momento che generalizzi, su una cosa tanto personale come il tradimento, fai girare le balle a qualcuno. Per dire: io adesso sto sorridendo, ma pensando a QUANTE occasioni ho avuto io in 26 anni, occasioni delle quali non mi è mai importato nulla PRIMA del tradimento, ma che DOPO il tradimento non so per quale motivo mi sono venute tutte(credo) in mente, avverto già che mi si alza la pressione. Perchè... se non ho tradito... è stato perchè ho creduto in una serie di cose... a tal punto che tutt'ora ritengo di aver fatto quello che PER ME era giusto.
> MA E' STATA UNA MIA SCELTA. Nel bene e nel male. Mancate le occasioni un par de ciufoli.
> P.S. non ce l'ho con te... è quella f... frase che mi fa inc..:incazzato:


vabbè oggi ti quoto a oltranza :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è iniziato come un gioco buttando qualche battutina per divertirsi e non pensare ai problemi, non avrei Mai pensato di trovare in quella chat una persona con cui dialogare..... dialogo che da tempo mancava con mio marito. il lavoro, i problemi familiari, economici ci avevano ridotti a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto senza quasi guardarci in faccia....


a giocare col fuoco... adesso comunque come va con tuo marito?


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Se passa di qua Chiara ti cionca.
> :mrgreen:Avviso ai naviganti: dal momento che generalizzi, su una cosa tanto personale come il tradimento, fai girare le balle a qualcuno. Per dire: io adesso sto sorridendo, ma pensando a QUANTE occasioni ho avuto io in 26 anni, occasioni delle quali non mi è mai importato nulla PRIMA del tradimento, ma che DOPO il tradimento non so per quale motivo mi sono venute tutte(credo) in mente, avverto già che mi si alza la pressione. Perchè... se non ho tradito... è stato perchè ho creduto in una serie di cose... a tal punto che tutt'ora ritengo di aver fatto quello che PER ME era giusto.
> MA E' STATA UNA MIA SCELTA. Nel bene e nel male. Mancate le occasioni un par de ciufoli.
> P.S. non ce l'ho con te... è quella f... frase che mi fa inc..:incazzato:



mettiamola così.. sei l'eccezzione che conferma la regola 
 e non era assolutamente mia intenzione farti inc... anzi cerco di sdrammatizzare...:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> dialogo che da tempo mancava con mio marito. il lavoro, i problemi familiari, economici ci avevano ridotti a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto senza quasi guardarci in faccia....


Boh, mi pareva d'aver capito che tuo marito ti amasse, ti rispettasse e non ti facesse mancare nulla.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> provare a parlare con tuo marito prima di cercare il dialogo altrove???


credi che non l'abbia fatto?? sono stata la prima a criticare i tradimenti altrui, fino a quando non è capitato proprio a me...
come Si dice? mai sputare in aria, che in faccia ti riviene....


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo non vi guardavate più in faccia per cui hai incomincaito a guardare in faccia un altro ortaggio,ma non dire cazzate per favore!


azz...va ad un raduno d'alpini e se meraviglia se s'embriaga?

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute,* a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo*.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


il neretto me lo ero perso....


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> provare a parlare con tuo marito prima di cercare il dialogo altrove???


adesso sono io che quoto te
:up:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credi che non l'abbia fatto?? sono stata la prima a criticare i tradimenti altrui, fino a quando non è capitato proprio a me...
> come Si dice? mai sputare in aria, che in faccia ti riviene....


ho evidenziato una frase del tuo primo scritto...
mi pare che non sia la prima volta che lo fai...anzi...quando capita che litigate


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo non vi guardavate più in faccia per cui hai incomincaito a guardare in faccia un altro ortaggio,ma non dire cazzate per favore!


leggi il mio quote.... non è di primo pelo la ragazza...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, mi pareva d'aver capito che tuo marito ti amasse, ti rispettasse e non ti facesse mancare nulla.


appunto... è stato proprio questo il suo sbaglio
:mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mio unico commento.
> Vuoi fare na mattana ? Ok...
> Ma per carità sceglietene uno con il cranio eh^
> 
> ...


ti quoto, tranne per il neretto, ovviamente:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho evidenziato una frase del tuo primo scritto...
> mi pare che non sia la prima volta che lo fai...anzi...quando capita che litigate


ù

calcola che la ragazza cerca in tutti i modi la lite......   ergo.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è iniziato come un gioco buttando qualche battutina per divertirsi e non pensare ai problemi, non avrei Mai pensato di trovare in quella chat una persona con cui dialogare..... dialogo che da tempo mancava con mio marito. il lavoro, i problemi familiari, economici ci avevano ridotti a vivere sotto lo stesso tetto senza quasi guardarci in faccia....


quando io ho un problema...e di quelli non se ne hanno mai abbastanza in generale...
prendo le biciclette e porto mia figlia sulla pista ciclabile....
oppure usciamo...
oppure organizzo un fine settimana senza figlia con marito...dipende...

se ho desiderio di parlare chiamo un amica...o mia madre...
e il caffe me lo prendo con lei...

i problemi familiari economici ecc ecc non si risolvono facendosi la scopata extra...
poi fai tu...

guarda è piu decoroso...piu onesto chi tradiche perchè "capita...perchè in quel momento non ha saputo tenere il coso nelle mutande...
anzicchè chi se la studia quasi a tavolino....per fuggire dai problemi...
cara ti è andata bene che tuo moarito non si è accorto di nulla....
altrimenti i problemi invece che risolversi si triplicavano....


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Be*

Diciamo che quando c'è da prendere un altro pisellone ogni scusa è buona per l'occasione!Ho fatto pure la rima!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, mi pareva d'aver capito che tuo marito ti amasse, ti rispettasse e non ti facesse mancare nulla.


infatti sono consapevole del fatto che non si può tradire un marito alla prima occasione, ma a volte nei momenti di crisi si è più deboli.... lui non si meritava un trattamento simile, perchè metterei la mano sul fuoco lui mi ama e mai ha pensato di tradirmi in vita sua


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quando io ho un problema...e di quelli non se ne hanno mai abbastanza in generale...
> prendo le biciclette e porto mia figlia sulla pista ciclabile....
> oppure usciamo...
> oppure organizzo un fine settimana senza figlia con marito...dipende...
> ...


hai ragione mi è andata bene con mio marito.... mi rendo conto che se lo avrebbe scoperto avrei perso tanto...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che quando c'è da prendere un altro pisellone ogni scusa è buona per l'occasione!Ho fatto pure la rima!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si gruoss oscù


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti sono consapevole del fatto che non si può tradire un marito alla prima occasione, ma a volte nei momenti di crisi si è più deboli.... lui non si meritava un trattamento simile, perchè metterei la mano sul fuoco lui mi ama e mai ha pensato di tradirmi in vita sua


Senti: qua più o meno ti stanno facendo un pò la pelle, non so se hai notato. Non che voglia unirmi al coro, ma saresti forse un pelo più onesta se dicessi semplicemente che dopo anni ed anni con tuo marito volevi cambiare un pò cavallo. Sarai anche dispiaciuta per lui, ma il problema te lo sei posto secondo me quando il tuo amante ha sconfinato un pò troppo e così hai dovuto, giustamente, mollarlo. Tutto qua.


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

Meglio farsi una risata guagliù!!


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai ragione mi è andata bene con mio marito.... mi rendo conto che se lo avrebbe scoperto avrei perso tanto...


eh si.. vitto, alloggio, lavatura, imbiancatura e..stiratura

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio farsi una risata guagliù!!



ti quoto:up::up:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho evidenziato una frase del tuo primo scritto...
> mi pare che non sia la prima volta che lo fai...anzi...quando capita che litigate


che centra le litigate da fidanzati tutti le abbiamo avute.... di certo non ho mai scopato con altri


----------



## Annuccia (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: qua più o meno ti stanno facendo un pò la pelle, non so se hai notato. Non che voglia unirmi al coro, ma saresti forse un pelo più onesta se dicessi *semplicemente che dopo anni ed anni con tuo marito volevi cambiare un pò cavallo.* Sarai anche dispiaciuta per lui, ma il problema te lo sei posto secondo me quando il tuo amante ha sconfinato un pò troppo e così hai dovuto, giustamente, mollarlo. Tutto qua.


un pelo però...

è piu facile dare la colpa alla routine ai problemi....
ma allora scusa tutti "dobbiamo"tradire....
un tradimento che diventa necessario allora...
chi non ha mai o non ha problemi nella vita...


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*MA*

In me pervade un senso di tristezza,penso a quel povero marito che lavora per portare avanti la famiglia e torna a casa,e trova questa donna che non curante di tutto e di tutti qualche ora prima era in spaccata su un altro fringuello...!!Che cosa brutta!


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> In me pervade un senso di tristezza,penso a quel povero marito che lavora per portare avanti la famiglia e torna a casa,e trova questa donna che non curante di tutto e di tutti qualche ora prima era in spaccata su un altro fringuello...!!Che cosa brutta!


Ciao,

infatti ... 

ti quoto ...

sienne


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che centra le litigate da fidanzati tutti le abbiamo avute.... di certo non ho mai scopato con altri


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> che centra le litigate da fidanzati tutti le abbiamo avute.... di certo non ho mai scopato con altri


ma l'hai scritto tu!  te l'ho anche evidenziato in neretto!!
ma vi dimenticate quello che scrivete!


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> In me pervade un senso di tristezza,penso a quel povero marito che lavora per portare avanti la famiglia e torna a casa,e trova questa donna che non curante di tutto e di tutti qualche ora prima era in spaccata su un altro fringuello...!!Che cosa brutta!


Ma la fedeltà sessuale, come avrai certamente imparato su questo forum, mio caro Oscuro, non è essenziale! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> In me pervade un senso di tristezza,penso a quel povero marito che lavora per portare avanti la famiglia e torna a casa,e trova questa donna che non curante di tutto e di tutti qualche ora prima era in spaccata su un altro fringuello...!!Che cosa brutta!


:up:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> In me pervade un senso di tristezza,penso a quel povero marito che lavora per portare avanti la famiglia e torna a casa,e trova questa donna che non curante di tutto e di tutti qualche ora prima era in spaccata su un altro fringuello...!!Che cosa brutta!


che squallore!!!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*SI*

SI squallido veramente,quello a farsi il culo sul lavoro e lei a farsi fare il culo!!


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: qua più o meno ti stanno facendo un pò la pelle, non so se hai notato. Non che voglia unirmi al coro, ma saresti forse un pelo più onesta se dicessi semplicemente che dopo anni ed anni con tuo marito volevi cambiare un pò cavallo. Sarai anche dispiaciuta per lui, ma il problema te lo sei posto secondo me quando il tuo amante ha sconfinato un pò troppo e così hai dovuto, giustamente, mollarlo. Tutto qua.



La vedo come te :up:


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

che cosa brutta...

che squallore...

che zokkola...

(preferisco...)

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI squallido veramente,quello a farsi il culo sul lavoro e lei a farsi fare il culo!!


bè. in fondo l'obiettivo è lo stesso...anche se raggiunto in modo diverso... molto diverso direi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Però dai, bisogna darle atto di non avcer tradito il marito con un collega o un amico, come fanno il 90% dei traditori. E' uscita un pò dagli schemi. Anche se internet è la fonte principale di inciuci e ormai bisognerebbe saperlo...


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

*che volete sentire????*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


è stato un momento di debolezza dovuto a vari problematiche che non sto ad elencare.... ho avuto l'occasione di stare con un bel uomo che ci sapeva pure fare.....qual' è il vostro problema??? forse siete tutti frustrati e traditi e non comprendete e non potete farlo.... 
dai forza lapidatemi..... mai giudicare gli altri. non perchè ho tradito una volta mio marito mi sento una zoccola in cerca di uccelli...
ho fatto una scelta ed è stata su mio marito e penso che non sbaglierò una seconda volta...


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

SI anche il finale è lo stesso:2 sfinteri sfranti!!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*No*

NESSUNA PROBLEMATICA TI AUTORIZZA A FINIRE SOTTO UN ALTRO MEMBRO!!!!


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI anche il finale è lo stesso:2 sfinteri sfranti!!!



oscù....si è incazzata:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è stato un momento di debolezza dovuto a vari problematiche che non sto ad elencare.... ho avuto l'occasione di stare con un bel uomo che ci sapeva pure fare.....qual' è il vostro problema??? forse siete tutti frustrati e traditi e non comprendete e non potete farlo....
> dai forza lapidatemi..... mai giudicare gli altri. non perchè ho tradito una volta mio marito mi sento una zoccola in cerca di uccelli...
> ho fatto una scelta ed è stata su mio marito e penso che non sbaglierò una seconda volta...


Ecco, si arriva troppo spesso a questa conclusione: noi traditi, non possiamo capire. Siamo dei coglioni (a parte che io capisco, eccome).

Cioè cornuti e pure mazziati. Diventerà la prassi tra poco, tra diversamente fedeli, infedeli, fedifraghi seriali... prevedo passerà poco tempo.

Come dicono i Radiohead... Down is the new Up. :unhappy:


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Però dai, bisogna darle atto di non avcer tradito il marito con un collega o un amico, come fanno il 90% dei traditori. E' uscita un pò dagli schemi. Anche se internet è la fonte principale di inciuci e ormai bisognerebbe saperlo...


pero' avrebbe potuto invocare le attenuanti, mentre cosi' invocare l'omicidio preterintenzionale la vedo dura...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è stato un momento di debolezza dovuto a vari problematiche che non sto ad elencare.... ho avuto l'occasione di stare con un bel uomo che ci sapeva pure fare.....qual' è il vostro problema??? forse siete tutti frustrati e traditi e non comprendete e non potete farlo....
> dai forza lapidatemi..... mai giudicare gli altri. non perchè ho tradito una volta mio marito mi sento una zoccola in cerca di uccelli...
> ho fatto una scelta ed è stata su mio marito e penso che non sbaglierò una seconda volta...


Iscriviti qui, per le prossime debolezze, a qualcuno già gli prude la tastiera, figurati hanno già scritto pagine di word da inviarti in MP

Maurizio


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco, si arriva troppo spesso a questa conclusione: noi traditi, non possiamo capire. Siamo dei coglioni (a parte che io capisco, eccome).
> 
> Cioè cornuti e pure mazziati. Diventerà la prassi tra poco, tra diversamente fedeli, infedeli, fedifraghi seriali... prevedo passerà poco tempo.
> 
> Come dicono i Radiohead... Down is the new Up. :unhappy:



Ciao ...

quotono ... :up::up::up::up:


sienne


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco, si arriva troppo spesso a questa conclusione: noi traditi, non possiamo capire. Siamo dei coglioni (a parte che io capisco, eccome).
> 
> Cioè cornuti e pure mazziati. Diventerà la prassi tra poco, tra diversamente fedeli, infedeli, fedifraghi seriali... prevedo passerà poco tempo.
> 
> Come dicono i Radiohead... Down is the new Up. :unhappy:


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ecco, si arriva troppo spesso a questa conclusione: noi traditi, non possiamo capire. Siamo dei coglioni (a parte che io capisco, eccome).
> 
> Cioè cornuti e pure mazziati. Diventerà la prassi tra poco, tra diversamente fedeli, infedeli, fedifraghi seriali... prevedo passerà poco tempo.
> 
> Come dicono i Radiohead... Down is the new Up. :unhappy:


allora ripaga lui o lei con la stessa moneta


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora ripaga lui o lei con la stessa moneta


In un loop infinito di vili ripicche? A che pro?


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è stato un momento di debolezza dovuto a vari problematiche che non sto ad elencare.... ho avuto l'occasione di stare con un bel uomo che ci sapeva pure fare.....qual' è il vostro problema??? forse siete tutti frustrati e traditi e non comprendete e non potete farlo....
> dai forza lapidatemi..... mai giudicare gli altri. non perchè ho tradito una volta mio marito mi sento una zoccola in cerca di uccelli...
> ho fatto una scelta ed è stata su mio marito e penso che non sbaglierò una seconda volta...


non lapidiamo e nè tantomeno giudichiamo  nessuno.. è solo che sei ridicola nelle scusanti.. e secondo me hai scelto tuo marito per convenienzal la paura di perdere tutto e la sicurezza che l'altro non ti potrebbe mai dare .. in quanto al fatto che non sbaglierai più ho i miei dubbi.....non mi permettrei mai di dire che sei una zoccola  non è nel mio linguaggio nè nella mia indole..ma sul fatto che sei in cerca di uccelli è fuori da ogni dubbio


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> allora ripaga lui o lei con la stessa moneta


... chi è qui, a discutere, a mettersi in discussione, pigliandosi pure cazziate... ha capito che nessuno ripaga nulla a nessuno, ma soprattutto che nessuno viene ripagato. Il matrimonio non dovrebbe essere una guerra.


----------



## erab (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è stato un momento di debolezza dovuto a vari problematiche che non sto ad elencare.... ho avuto l'occasione di stare con un bel uomo che ci sapeva pure fare.....qual' è il vostro problema??? forse siete tutti frustrati e traditi e non comprendete e non potete farlo....
> dai forza lapidatemi..... mai giudicare gli altri. non perchè ho tradito una volta mio marito mi sento una zoccola in cerca di uccelli...
> ho fatto una scelta ed è stata su mio marito e penso che non sbaglierò una seconda volta...


va bene, non critico, non giudico, non ho gli elementi per capire.
concordo.
però posso chiederti di fare una cosa.
chiudere gli occhi, respirare profondamente e immaginare che tuo marito di dica quello che dici tu:
"Cara, ho avuto l'occasione di stare con una bella donna che ci sapeva pure fare, non puoi comprendere, non mi giudicare, ho fatto una scelta e sei tu e penso che non sbaglierò una seconda volta"

ora dimmi, come reagiresti...

e per fafore, per favore, per favore, non dirmi che sarebbe diverso e che non centra nulla perchè il punto
è proprio questo, finché non lo affronti non puoi capire cosa è successo.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> In un loop infinito di vili ripicche? A che pro?


appunto!


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

:up:





oscuro ha detto:


> NESSUNA PROBLEMATICA TI AUTORIZZA A FINIRE SOTTO UN ALTRO MEMBRO!!!!


azz oscù .. con questa dialettica mi haio commosso.......
:smile:
:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> In un loop infinito di vili ripicche? A che pro?


non sto qui a dare spiegazioni ero la prima contro il tradimento...... se mio marito mi ripagasse con la stessa moneta non potrei fare altro che perdonarlo
se sono rimasta con mio marito un motivo valido cè e non è quello economico
poi pensatela come volete
per me è stata solo una scappatella con un bel uomo e secondo me una scappatella si può perdonare, una relazione no...


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Battiato*

Invece ti quoto,il tuo post è da bacio accademico sul culo!!:up::up::up:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> non lapidiamo e nè tantomeno giudichiamo nessuno.. è solo che sei ridicola nelle scusanti.. e secondo me hai scelto tuo marito per convenienzal la paura di perdere tutto e la sicurezza che l'altro non ti potrebbe mai dare .. in quanto al fatto che non sbaglierai più ho i miei dubbi.....non mi permettrei mai di dire che sei una zoccola non è nel mio linguaggio nè nella mia indole..ma sul fatto che sei in cerca di uccelli è fuori da ogni dubbio


quoto! :up:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... chi è qui, a discutere, a mettersi in discussione, pigliandosi pure cazziate... ha capito che nessuno ripaga nulla a nessuno, ma soprattutto che nessuno viene ripagato. Il matrimonio non dovrebbe essere una guerra.



in questo caso il condizionale è d'obbligo


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> va bene, non critico, non giudico, non ho gli elementi per capire.
> concordo.
> però posso chiederti di fare una cosa.
> chiudere gli occhi, respirare profondamente e immaginare che tuo marito di dica quello che dici tu:
> ...


lo so perfettamente che se fosse stato lui al mio posto, e io l'avessi scoperto sarebbe successo il putiferio....
è accaduto, e da questa esperienza ho capito molto


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Senti*

Ora incomincio a perdere la pazienza!!!!Seti un pò non registrata ma quanto sei cretina??Che cazzo c'entra che è un bell'uomo poi?Cosa credi che se avevi dato il sederino ad ALVARO VITALI ERA PEGGIO ma che cazzo dici?????


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sto qui a dare spiegazioni ero la prima contro il tradimento...... se mio marito mi ripagasse con la stessa moneta non potrei fare altro che perdonarlo
> se sono rimasta con mio marito un motivo valido cè e non è quello economico
> poi pensatela come volete
> per me è stata solo una scappatella con un bel uomo e secondo me una scappatella si può perdonare, una relazione no...


Si può perdonare tutto, così come nulla. Magari tuo marito non ti perdonerebbe nemmeno un bacio sulla guancia. E' soggettiva la cosa.

Io ad esempio, lo dico spesso, preferisco che mia moglie vada a letto con uno perchè invaghita, piuttosto che per sfogare l'ormone.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> scelta inutile e di convenienza.. hai solo preso tempo... alla prima banale discussione con tuo marito (anche se ti dice che la pasta è salata) ritorni alla base (leggi l'amante)...."la fedeltà della donna è la mancata occasione"




Ma cosa stai dicendo??


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non sto qui a dare spiegazioni ero la prima contro il tradimento...... se mio marito mi ripagasse con la stessa moneta non potrei fare altro che perdonarlo
> se sono rimasta con mio marito un motivo valido cè e non è quello economico
> poi pensatela come volete
> per me è stata solo una scappatella con un bel uomo e secondo me una scappatella si può perdonare, una relazione no...


una scattatella è una volta sola....la tua era una relazione...o sbaglio?


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece ti quoto,il tuo post è da bacio accademico sul culo!!:up::up::up:


e dall'....

co' sto andazzo chiedo cortesemente i risultati delle analisi de tutti i gentili ospiti...

ekkemaronn...gia' me sento gratta'...

ahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si può perdonare tutto, così come nulla. Magari tuo marito non ti perdonerebbe nemmeno un bacio sulla guancia. E' soggettiva la cosa.
> 
> Io ad esempio, lo dico spesso, preferisco che mia moglie vada a letto con uno perchè invaghita, piuttosto che per sfogare l'ormone.


io l'ho detto che la cosa anche per me stava prendendo una piega diversa ed ha predominato la mia parte razionale
ricorda nessuna donna, almeno vale per me, va a letto con uno 2 volte se non è presa emotivamente


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece ti quoto,il tuo post è da bacio accademico sul culo!!:up::up::up:



grazie oscù..:up::up:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma cosa stai dicendo??


leggi la successiva rettifica:smile:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io l'ho detto che la cosa anche per me stava prendendo una piega diversa ed ha predominato la mia parte razionale
> ricorda nessuna donna, almeno vale per me, va a letto con uno 2 volte se non è presa emotivamente


Ti quoto, anche se qui dentro almeno un paio di donzelle sosterranno il contrario.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io l'ho detto che la cosa anche per me stava prendendo una piega diversa ed ha predominato la mia parte razionale
> ricorda nessuna donna, almeno vale per me, va a letto con uno 2 volte se non è presa emotivamente


infatti si cambia sempre partner..
:mrgreen::mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> grazie oscù..:up::up:


ma fuss' nu' poc' rikkion?

ahahahah


----------



## erab (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> lo so perfettamente che se fosse stato lui al mio posto, e io l'avessi scoperto sarebbe successo il putiferio....
> è accaduto, e da questa esperienza ho capito molto


Perdonami ma c'è un problema, se dopo la prima, seconda volta avessi detto "ok, è una cazzata" sarebbe stato
un conto, ma la tua posizione è cambiata solo quando l' altro ha messo indirettamente in discussione la tua tranquillità
familiare.
A questo punto sbaglio se dico che, rimanendo lui nel ruolo di amante, la cosa sarebbe andata avanti praticamente
all' infinito?
Il mio dubbio, opinione personalissima e quindi possibilmente sbagliata, è che tu non abbia capito di amare tuo marito 
abbastanza da non volerlo ferire ma di amare la tua situazione domestica al punto di non volerci rinunciare, che è
ben diverso.


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io l'ho detto che la cosa anche per me stava prendendo una piega diversa ed ha predominato la mia parte razionale
> ricorda nessuna donna, almeno vale per me, va a letto con uno 2 volte se non è presa emotivamente


Ciao,

... una scelta razionale ...

... perché il sentimento ... cosa dice ... 

sienne


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma fuss' nu' poc' rikkion?
> 
> ahahahah


hai un solo modo per scoprirlo... incontramic. e vedrai non avrai più prolemi di emorroidi 
te' schiatt  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (25 Luglio 2012)

erab ha detto:


> Perdonami ma c'è un problema, se dopo la prima, seconda volta avessi detto "ok, è una cazzata" sarebbe stato
> un conto, ma la tua posizione è cambiata solo quando l' altro ha messo indirettamente in discussione la tua tranquillità
> familiare.
> A questo punto sbaglio se dico che, rimanendo lui nel ruolo di amante, la cosa sarebbe andata avanti praticamente
> ...


Ciao,

infatti ... e ciò che ho capito pure io ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io l'ho detto che la cosa anche per me stava prendendo una piega diversa ed ha predominato la mia parte razionale
> ricorda nessuna donna, almeno vale per me, va a letto con uno 2 volte se non è presa emotivamente


O se non scopa bene. Comunque basta essere onesti con se stessi. Se un domani ti tornasse la voglia di tradire, finiti gli strascichi col tuo ex amante, vorrebbe dire che oggi non lo sei. Buona continuazione.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ... una scelta razionale ...
> 
> ...


ecco. Volevo capirlo anche io. E ho chiesto come va con il marito ORA. Perchè se c'erano problemi PRIMA... sicuramente il tradimento non li ha risolti. Si dovrebbe (sempre condizionale) essere fedeli per scelta, non perchè ci si sente in colpa.


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

:up:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. Volevo capirlo anche io. E ho chiesto come va con il marito ORA. Perchè se c'erano problemi PRIMA... sicuramente il tradimento non li ha risolti. Si dovrebbe (sempre condizionale) essere fedeli per scelta, non perchè ci si sente in colpa.



parole sagge e piene di buon senso
:up:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...



Hai fatto la tua scelta...
ma sta attenta sei giovane...
ed io personalmente non approvo molto le relazioni che cominciano a 15anni...
io sono per fare esperienze per vedere un pó fuori...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Hai fatto la tua scelta...
> ma sta attenta sei giovane...
> ed io personalmente non approvo molto le relazioni che cominciano a 15anni...
> io sono per fare esperienze per vedere un pó fuori...



:up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> leggi la successiva rettifica:smile:


Letto rettifica ...
mi piaccino le persone che si rettificano quando hanno le spalle al muro:mrgreen::carneval::mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte* qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo*.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


Quindi sei recidiva. L'unica variante è quella che prima, dopo l'uso buttavi nel cassonetto mentre ora ti senti più coinvolta...
QUINDI?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Quindi sei recidiva. L'unica variante è quella che prima, dopo l'uso buttavi nel cassonetto mentre ora ti senti più coinvolta...
> QUINDI?



attento che l'ho scritto anche io e ha preso d'aceto!:mrgreen:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> attento che l'ho scritto anche io e ha preso d'aceto!:mrgreen:


come fa quella canzone?  ah si ora ricordo...la verità mi fa maleeee:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> attento che l'ho scritto anche io e ha preso d'aceto!:mrgreen:


OPS, non volevo replica è che non ho letto tutto il post.
Quindi la cosa ha assunto un sapore acido?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> OPS, non volevo replica è che non ho letto tutto il post.
> *Quindi la cosa ha assunto un sapore acido*?:rotfl:


 già!! :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> hai un solo modo per scoprirlo... incontramic. e vedrai non avrai più prolemi di emorroidi
> te' schiatt  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e chi le ten'...

mica so' sedentario come Oscuro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già!! :mrgreen:


... mi sa che è ita pure questa.
Forse dovremmo avere un atteggiamento diverso, ascoltare, cercare di comprendere, chiedere di più, farli registrare... poi, zacchète, 'na bella cioncata!

A parte gli scherzi... siamo stati troppo duri?


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... mi sa che è ita pure questa.
> Forse dovremmo avere un atteggiamento diverso, ascoltare, cercare di comprendere, chiedere di più, farli registrare... poi, zacchète, 'na bella cioncata!
> 
> A parte gli scherzi...* siamo stati troppo duri?[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e chi le ten'...
> 
> mica so' sedentario come Oscuro...
> 
> ahahahahah


ahahahah:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... mi sa che è ita pure questa.
> Forse dovremmo avere un atteggiamento diverso, ascoltare, cercare di comprendere, chiedere di più, farli registrare... poi, zacchète, 'na bella cioncata!
> 
> A parte gli scherzi... *siamo stati troppo duri*?


non mi pare..


----------



## gas (25 Luglio 2012)

*simy*

già....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare..


... in effetti, non è neanche passato Daniele...


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... mi sa che è ita pure questa.
> Forse dovremmo avere un atteggiamento diverso, ascoltare, cercare di comprendere, chiedere di più, farli registrare... poi, zacchète, 'na bella cioncata!
> 
> A parte gli scherzi... siamo stati troppo duri?



no siamo stati realisti...


----------



## erab (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... mi sa che è ita pure questa.
> Forse dovremmo avere un atteggiamento diverso, ascoltare, cercare di comprendere, chiedere di più, farli registrare... poi, zacchète, 'na bella cioncata!
> 
> A parte gli scherzi... siamo stati troppo duri?


beh..... morbidi no 

almeno un paio di giorni di "ambientamento" bisognerebbe concederli ai nuovi


----------



## Daniele (25 Luglio 2012)

Io non ho detto nulla!!!


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ho detto nulla!!!


ciao Dan


----------



## maybek (25 Luglio 2012)

*ma*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> credi che non l'abbia fatto?? sono stata la prima a criticare i tradimenti altrui, fino a quando non è capitato proprio a me...
> come Si dice? mai sputare in aria, che in faccia ti riviene....


ma scusa tu affermi che il tuo compagno non ti faceva mancare nulla.... e da dove saltano fuori i problemi adesso... a me sa di cazzata


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ho detto nulla!!!


ciao bello! Come stai?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... in effetti, non è neanche passato Daniele...




A me sa che la cosa che gli ha fatto girare più le balle  stata la cazziata delle K.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sa che la cosa che gli ha fatto girare più le balle stata la cazziata delle K.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A me sa che la cosa che gli ha fatto girare più le balle  stata la cazziata delle K.....


Vabbè... passi per il tradimento, ma l'italiano non me lo devi toccare! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto....
> ....
> un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling ..


:carneval::carneval:

Perdonami, ma leggendo questi passaggi mi è venuto da sorridere, perché ho pensato che ne avevi semplicemente trovato uno più furbo.

Non dirmelo, sei stata la prima che ha trovato in chat, vero?:inlove:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> Perdonami, ma leggendo questi passaggi mi è venuto da sorridere, perché ho pensato che ne avevi semplicemente trovato uno più furbo.
> 
> Non dirmelo, sei stata la prima che ha trovato in chat, vero?:inlove:



sei arrivata tardi...si è già risentita :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

*PENSATE CHE ME LA PRENDA per così poco???'*

i vostri commenti mi scivolano di dosso.....


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i vostri commenti mi scivolano di dosso.....


addosso ti è scivolato qualche altra cosa ...altro che i commenti... :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> i vostri commenti mi scivolano di dosso.....


Come lo sperma sul latex? :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Come lo sperma sul latex? :mrgreen:


abbiamo capito è una chat di perdenti, frustati............ tutti traditi e nessun traditore


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

ma dai, siete crudeli, in fondo ha rotto con l'amante, ha scelto il marito (la famiglia)

cara NR, perchè non ti registri?


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo capito è una chat di perdenti, frustati............ tutti traditi e nessun traditore


Non capisco... è ironica?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *abbiamo* capito è una chat di perdenti, frustati............ tutti traditi e nessun traditore



quanti siete?:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, siete crudeli, in fondo ha rotto con l'amante, ha scelto il marito (la famiglia)
> 
> cara NR, perchè non ti registri?


ho solo voluto condividere la mia esperienza... avere opinioni, anche se a quanto pare in questa chat non regna la democrazia e si cade nell'eccesso più squallido... quindi non è mia intenzione registrarmi...


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Ah*

Ti scivolano addosso?e sti cazzi mica ti abbiamo cercato noi!!Eccone n'altra,ma chi sei la mamma di toy???


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti scivolano addosso?e sti cazzi mica ti abbiamo cercato noi!!Eccone n'altra,ma chi sei la mamma di toy???


no comment.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho solo voluto condividere la mia esperienza... avere opinioni, anche se a quanto pare in questa chat non regna la democrazia e si cade nell'eccesso più squallido... quindi non è mia intenzione registrarmi...


perchè non regna la democrazia? Aspetta: hai un'idea sbagliata. I traditori ci sono. Simpatici anche. E' che... sono impegnati adesso. Ma te li chiamo, eh? Lothar, Tebe, dove siete????


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho solo voluto condividere la mia esperienza... avere opinioni, anche se a quanto pare in questa chat non regna la democrazia e si cade nell'eccesso più squallido... quindi non è mia intenzione registrarmi...


Non è una chat.

E la democrazia si fa in due quando uno è malato _(cit.)

_:canna:
Rilassati, vedrai che dopo il primo impatto ti piacerà qui.


----------



## oscuro (25 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Si appunto non commetare,fai un altra figura merda!!


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho solo voluto condividere la mia esperienza... avere opinioni, anche se a quanto pare in questa chat non regna la democrazia e si cade nell'eccesso più squallido... quindi non è mia intenzione registrarmi...


Ma dai che si scherza!

Guarda che traditori ne trovi eccome, se è questo che cerchi.

Pensa che io sono un traditore/tradito, hai voglia, trovi di tutto qua dentro. ma non prendertela per le battute o le risposte sopra le righe... con tutte quelle che sentiamo, si cerca di sdrammatizzare.

Io credo che il tuo sia stato un colpo di testa che rischiava di degenerare, ma hai saputo rimetterti in carreggiata mi pare. Partiamo da qui, ok?


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho solo voluto condividere la mia esperienza... avere opinioni, anche se a quanto pare in questa chat non regna la democrazia e si cade nell'eccesso più squallido... quindi non è mia intenzione registrarmi...


no ti sbagli, è il posto giusto per avere opinioni, secondo me
tanti sono stati cazziati all'inizio, me compresa, e tanti ma non tutti sono rimasti
e questo è un forum, non una chat

hic manebimus optime


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no ti sbagli, è il posto giusto per avere opinioni, secondo me
> tanti sono stati cazziati all'inizio, me compresa, e tanti ma non tutti sono rimasti
> e questo è un forum, non una chat
> 
> hic manebimus optime


Mi ricordo ancora le grasse risate che si fecero tutti quando mi iscrissi qui! :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

magari un pensierino lo faccio....


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> abbiamo capito è una chat di perdenti, frustati............ tutti traditi e nessun traditore


Questa non è una chat...
E' vero che ci sono pochi traditori ma...permettimelo, alcuni di loro valgono 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 volte un traditore come te.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi ricordo ancora le grasse risate che si fecero tutti quando mi iscrissi qui! :rotfl:



ma infatti! ridere un po' è un modo di esorcizzare, vedi che ora ridi anche tu

si ride anche in faccia alla morte...


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> magari un pensierino lo faccio....


e dai su che si gioca anche per sdrammatizzare!
considera che di storie come le tue ne leggiamo tutti i giorni! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho solo voluto condividere la mia esperienza... avere opinioni, anche se a quanto pare in questa chat non regna la democrazia e si cade nell'eccesso più squallido... quindi non è mia intenzione registrarmi...


Oh, io l'opinione te l'ho data....
E no nvedo come il mio posta possa aver compromesso la democrazia...

PS Se vuoi qualcosa di squallido...no vabè....:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei arrivata tardi...si è già risentita :mrgreen:


Ecchemmiseria simy!!!!
Batti un colpo, ma possibile che mi lasciate sempre fuori dal divertimento????


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*Rilancio:*



free ha detto:


> no ti sbagli, è il posto giusto per avere opinioni, secondo me
> tanti sono stati cazziati all'inizio, me compresa, e tanti ma non tutti sono rimasti
> e questo è un forum, non una chat
> 
> *hic manebimus optim*e


rosa, rosae, rosae, rosam, rosa, rosa :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai su che si gioca anche per sdrammatizzare!
> considera che di storie come le tue ne leggiamo tutti i giorni! :mrgreen:


guardate che permalosa non lo sono.....
mi piace confrontarmi e mettermi in gioco


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> magari un pensierino lo faccio....



ecco brava, accomodati su codesto forum
e stai lontano dalle chat che male ti fanno:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guardate che permalosa non lo sono.....
> mi piace confrontarmi e mettermi in gioco


e allora dai! resta! 
ci abbiamo riso un po su...ma anche tu qualche contraddizione l'hai scritta:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> guardate che permalosa non lo sono.....
> mi piace confrontarmi e mettermi in gioco


Anche a me piace giocare! Visto il mio nick? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

yangfiltro ha detto:


> rosa, rosae, rosae, rosam, rosa, rosa :mrgreen:



10+

non c'è mai Minerva quando serve:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


hai già fatto la scelta di puntare sulla famiglia e per quello che scrivi credo che sia la decisione migliore.
ora impegnati per recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito e vedrai che con il tempo ti scorderai dell'altro.


giusy


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Comitato di Benvenuto ai Nuovi Utenti di Tradi







io sono quella con il cappuccio nero e la faccia da teschio, piacere:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Comitato di Benvenuto ai Nuovi Utenti di Tradi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Comitato di Benvenuto ai Nuovi Utenti di Tradi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh grazie del benvenuto anche se non mi sono iscritta
ho trovato però la canzone che mi potrebbe dedicare mio marito se mi avrebbe scoperta...
meschina dei modà.... ascoltatela e poi commentate


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai già fatto la scelta di puntare sulla famiglia e per quello che scrivi credo che sia la decisione migliore.
> ora impegnati per recuperare il rapporto con tuo marito e vedrai che con il tempo ti scorderai dell'altro.
> 
> 
> giusy


poi aggiungo..... non pensare più all'altro e tronca ogni rapporto con lui se hai preso questa decisione.
vedi è normale che con l'amante c'era entusiasmo, gioia, ottima intesa ecc. ecc. come sicuramente ci sarà stata nei primi mesi con tuo marito. 
se avessi fatto la cazzata di lasciare la famiglia col tempo anche con l'altro tutto si sarebbe stabilizzato.... è fisiologico.
quindi non ci pensare più e vedi di alimentare GIORNO DOPO GIORNO la relazione con tuo marito.


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> oh grazie del benvenuto anche se non mi sono iscritta
> ho trovato però la canzone che mi potrebbe dedicare mio marito se mi avrebbe scoperta...
> meschina dei modà.... *ascoltatela* e poi commentate



ma che ti abbiamo fatto di male?:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> poi aggiungo..... non pensare più all'altro e tronca ogni rapporto con lui se hai preso questa decisione.
> vedi è normale che con l'amante c'era entusiasmo, gioia, ottima intesa ecc. ecc. come sicuramente ci sarà stata nei primi mesi con tuo marito.
> se avessi fatto la cazzata di lasciare la famiglia col tempo anche con l'altro tutto si sarebbe stabilizzato.... è fisiologico.
> quindi non ci pensare più e vedi di alimentare GIORNO DOPO GIORNO la relazione con tuo marito.


ma si tanto non è successo nulla, in fondo cosa vuoi che sia mettere le corna ad un marito sempre premuroso, affettuoso, lavoratore, che ti ama, .. in fondo se le è cercate le corna..no?


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> oh grazie del benvenuto anche se non mi sono iscritta
> ho trovato però la canzone che mi potrebbe dedicare mio marito se mi *avrebbe *scoperta...
> meschina dei modà.... ascoltatela e poi commentate


:unhappy:


----------



## Kid (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma che ti abbiamo fatto di male?:rotfl:


LOL


----------



## lunaiena (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ho solo voluto condividere la mia esperienza... avere opinioni, anche se a quanto pare in questa chat non regna la democrazia e si cade nell'eccesso più squallido... quindi non è mia intenzione registrarmi...


no dai è solo una prova d'ingresso....
superate le 48ore vedrai che andrà meglio.....


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...



La notte era giovane e bella, la brezza notturna saliva dalla costa e rinfrescava i volti ed i corpi dei baldi ragazzotti, in quella serata di fine luglio. 
e lì, in paese, la festa danzava prepotente, e la Bella Dama si scuoteva e dimenava come posseduta sulle note delle canzoni popolari, un vestito intero a gonna larga che ruotava, distrattamente, maliziosamente, concedendo piacevoli istanti di seduzione a chi seduto o in piedi osservava la pista da ballo occasionale lì, in piazza.

 l'orchestra suonava senza sosta, musica allegra, ritmi diversi, e la Bella Dama infervorata e accalorata con passione accettava il braccio e la compagnia del ballerino di turno e vi si avvinghiava con mosse provocanti, senza alcun remore o paura, senza curarsi degli sguardi di chi cercava le sue forme sotto l'abito. 

guance rosso porpora, sguardo intenso e via un altro ballo, minuti di  struscio percependo l'eccitazione nell'aria crescere così intensa da poterla affettare con un coltello.

poi una pausa, la musica si ferma e gli strimpellatori ricaricano i loro bicchieri d'acqua, qualche uomo si siede a prendere fiato e fa due chiacchiere con gli amici. 
La Bella Dama afferra un cartoncino e si sventola un po', passeggiando rivivendo già le emozioni, gustando ancora il piacere di ogni contatto.

un braccio sconosciuto la afferra per il polso e la porta dietro ad un carretto. è uno dei tanti di quella sera, un giovine con il quale ha danzato qualche minuto, bello e aitante, la prende con entrambe le braccia puntate sulle spalle e la sbatte schiena al legno e la bacia a bocca chiusa, labbra su labbra. 
La Dama sente il sangue affluirle copiosamente in volto, si muove senza controllo, sente una mano scivolare sulla coscia alzarle la veste,
viene sollevata di forza, di istinto, e messa a sedere su una delle assi a sostegno della ruota, la musica di là riparte in piazza, e le bocche si aprono e le lingue si uniscono in balli conturbanti.
la Bella Dama circonda con entrambe le gambe il bacino del giovane, abbandona ogni difesa e la passione rapidamente si consuma lasciando l'uomo esausto. 

la Dama si ricompone rapidamente, da uno sguardo all' orologio della torre.
si china togliendo entrambe le scarpe e inizia a correre a piedi nudi sul selciato. 
schiva gruppetti si persone che anch'essi si stanno avviando verso le abitazioni e corre.
si sente libera e leggiadra ma ogni tanto rallenta e cammina piano appoggiandosi a una luminaria prendendo un po' di fiato e tempo per pensare. 

attraversa l'uscio di casa e si spoglia, si toglie la veste e la piega con cura. di là il marito riposa beatamente. 
non ci sarà bisogno di lavarla, semplicemente non la userà mai più, non ballerà mai più con quell'abito testimone di un gesto tanto sconsiderato ed inappropriato. mai più, punto.
e con questa profonda convinzione apre le ante di un vecchio armadio, prende una scaletta e ripone il fardello con cura nel ripiano più alto.  
lì accanto, su quel ripiano, tanti altri fardelli puzzolenti e sudaticci emanano un odore poco piacevole.


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*Eh?*

ma che è, l'amante di lady Chatterly per nintendo dx?



			
				точтовыхотитеу;956314 ha detto:
			
		

> La notte era giovane e bella, la brezza notturna saliva dalla costa e rinfrescava i volti ed i corpi dei baldi ragazzotti, in quella serata di fine luglio.
> e lì, in paese, la festa danzava prepotente, e la Bella Dama si scuoteva e dimenava come posseduta sulle note delle canzoni popolari, un vestito intero a gonna larga che ruotava, distrattamente, maliziosamente, concedendo piacevoli istanti di seduzione a chi seduto o in piedi osservava la pista da ballo occasionale lì, in piazza.
> 
> l'orchestra suonava senza sosta, musica allegra, ritmi diversi, e la Bella Dama infervorata e accalorata con passione accettava il braccio e la compagnia del ballerino di turno e vi si avvinghiava con mosse provocanti, senza alcun remore o paura, senza curarsi degli sguardi di chi cercava le sue forme sotto l'abito.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> oh grazie del benvenuto anche se non mi sono iscritta
> ho trovato però la canzone che mi potrebbe dedicare mio marito se mi *avrebbe *scoperta...
> meschina dei modà.... ascoltatela e poi commentate



miiiii


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:



:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

:racchia:


----------



## Hellseven (25 Luglio 2012)

*daì*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> miiiii


come sei severa; mica siamo a squola, non e vero?


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;956314 ha detto:
			
		

> La notte era giovane e bella, la brezza notturna saliva dalla costa e rinfrescava i volti ed i corpi dei baldi ragazzotti, in quella serata di fine luglio.
> e lì, in paese, la festa danzava prepotente, e la Bella Dama si scuoteva e dimenava come posseduta sulle note delle canzoni popolari, un vestito intero a gonna larga che ruotava, distrattamente, maliziosamente, concedendo piacevoli istanti di seduzione a chi seduto o in piedi osservava la pista da ballo occasionale lì, in piazza.
> 
> l'orchestra suonava senza sosta, musica allegra, ritmi diversi, e la Bella Dama infervorata e accalorata con passione accettava il braccio e la compagnia del ballerino di turno e vi si avvinghiava con mosse provocanti, senza alcun remore o paura, senza curarsi degli sguardi di chi cercava le sue forme sotto l'abito.
> ...


bella, mi è piaciuta


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> bella, mi è piaciuta


Pure a me, molto


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


ma che cazzo vi sposate a fare???e sopratutto perche'fare figli e rovinarli???ma ti rendi conto???io non sono un frate..e capita tradisco..pure l'''amica''..ma non ho 28anni bensi'55!!! e sn spsosato da oltre 25....sei matta..finirete in un baratro..cancellalo.


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che cazzo vi sposate a fare???e sopratutto perche'fare figli e rovinarli???ma ti rendi conto???io non sono un frate..e capita tradisco..pure l'''amica''..ma non ho 28anni bensi'55!!! e sn spsosato da oltre 25....sei matta..finirete in un baratro..cancellalo.



e se lo dice lotharuccio nostro....


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che cazzo vi sposate a fare???e sopratutto perche'fare figli e rovinarli???ma ti rendi conto???io non sono un frate..e capita tradisco..pure l'''amica''..ma non ho 28anni bensi'55!!! e sn spsosato da oltre 25....sei matta..finirete in un baratro..cancellalo.


Lothar s'è incazzato


----------



## free (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lothar s'è incazzato



ha poco da incazzarsi:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma che cazzo vi sposate a fare???e sopratutto perche'fare figli e rovinarli???ma ti rendi conto???io non sono un frate..e capita tradisco..pure l'''amica''..ma non ho 28anni bensi'55!!! e sn spsosato da oltre 25....sei matta..finirete in un baratro..cancellalo.


Micione, posso chiederti da quanto tempo dopo il matrimonio hai cominciato a tradire tua moglie?


----------



## UltimoSangre (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ha poco da incazzarsi:mrgreen:


Eh va beh


----------



## exStermy (25 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Comitato di Benvenuto ai Nuovi Utenti di Tradi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rifacciamola, ho gli occhi chiusi...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Micione, posso chiederti da quanto tempo dopo il matrimonio hai cominciato a tradire tua moglie?


mieowr...ho il pelo dritto dalla rabbia...di leggere puttanate come quella..a 28 anni messa malino!!!
Anche il Kreti che si sposa un simil troia...

Le donne mi sn sempre piaciute..la cosa pero'si e'fatta''scientifica''negli ultimi anni...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mieowr...ho il pelo dritto dalla rabbia...di leggere puttanate come quella..a 28 anni messa malino!!!
> Anche il Kreti che si sposa un simil troia...
> 
> Le donne mi sn sempre piaciute..la cosa pero'si e'fatta''scientifica''negli ultimi anni...


Negli ultimi anni, tipo? Ma tua moglie ti tradisce? O penso possa farlo? Guarda cos'ho qui per te se mi rispondi:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lothar s'è incazzato


...azz... l'avevo chiamato io per garantire la par condicio...:scared: e invece l'ha cazziata pure lui...


----------



## Simy (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...azz... l'avevo chiamato io per garantire la par condicio...:scared: e invece l'ha cazziata pure lui...



:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> OT che nostalgia ... l'eroiken parà...
> fine OT


OT DEL TUO OT

Il prode Alleaten Galeazzo Musolesi 

FINE OT DEL TUO OT


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Negli ultimi anni, tipo? Ma tua moglie ti tradisce? O penso possa farlo? Guarda cos'ho qui per te se mi rispondi:



grazie !!ti avevo approvato prima..poi e'successo che la mia amica mi aveva ''sgattato''..ahahahh...ci siamo graffiati a suon di sms...e cosi'arrivo ora.
gnam gnam buona..ma le lucertole sono meglio...

dunque direi una decina di anni fa'..no lei non e'troia...anche se piena di occasioni..me la mangiano con gli occhi!
Poi in genere se a una donna dai parecchio sesso..non cerca fuori...spero


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lothar s'è incazzato


oggi è un pò nervoso.
Sul blog mi ha scritto che mi sono rincretinita perchè secondo lui faccio vedere le mie analisi a Manager e poi insinua che fra poco andremo pure a fare la spesa insieme....

mah...secondo me l'astinenza gli fa brutti scherzi:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mieowr...ho il pelo dritto dalla rabbia...di leggere puttanate come quella..a 28 anni messa malino!!!
> Anche il *Kreti* che si sposa un simil troia...
> 
> Le donne mi sn sempre piaciute..la cosa pero'si e'fatta''scientifica''negli ultimi anni...


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (25 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...azz... l'avevo chiamato io per garantire la par condicio...:scared: e invece l'ha cazziata pure lui...


io non sono nemmeno riuscita a leggere la storia...troppe KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie !!ti avevo approvato prima..poi e'successo che la mia amica mi aveva ''sgattato''..ahahahh...ci siamo graffiati a suon di sms...e cosi'arrivo ora.
> gnam gnam buona..ma le lucertole sono meglio...
> 
> dunque direi una decina di anni fa'..no lei non e'troia...anche se piena di occasioni..me la mangiano con gli occhi!
> Poi in genere se a una donna dai parecchio sesso..non cerca fuori...spero


Ma tu alla tenera età di, boh, 55 anni, ti scopi tanto tua moglie e tanto tutte le altre, e mi pare d‘aver capito che sono più di una? Ammazza, ti mettono il viagra nei croccantini?


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io l'ho detto che la cosa anche per me stava prendendo una piega diversa ed ha predominato la mia parte razionale
> ricorda *nessuna donna, almeno vale per me, va a letto con uno 2 volte se non è presa emotivamente*


Ma non è vero!!


----------



## Sole (26 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Lothar s'è incazzato


Ultimamente lo vedo nervosetto.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu alla tenera età di, boh, 55 anni, ti scopi tanto tua moglie e tanto tutte le altre, e mi pare d‘aver capito che sono più di una? Ammazza, ti mettono il viagra nei croccantini?


buongiorno Joey scusa sai..ma la fretta porta a questo..in sintesi non e'cosi'.Ho un'''amica''ufficiale che stasera vedo per l'ultima volta,dopo un mese e mezzo,perche'torna al suo paese fino a settembre.Il resto e'zero,perche'con una baci e stop tre mesi fa',ma anche lei ora e 'via,al mare blindata..l'altra e'conoscenza virtuale,per ora foto e tel..domattina la dovrei conoscere.
E domani sera vado in Riviera dalla moglie...ho tanti difetti..ma viagra non mi serve..avendo l'esatto problema al contrario.

Ragazzi sono teso per lo spread..oggi o domani debbo fare una cosa importante..spero di prenderci..perche'non so che cazzo fare


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> oggi è un pò nervoso.
> Sul blog mi ha scritto che mi sono rincretinita perchè secondo lui faccio vedere le mie analisi a Manager e poi insinua che _*fra poco andremo pure a fare la spesa insieme*_....
> 
> mah...secondo me l'astinenza gli fa brutti scherzi:mrgreen:


Rigorosamente a manina però


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Luglio 2012)

non sei l' unica ad aver scelto il marito....
l'importante che alla base c'è vero amore e stima reciproca
spero che non hai scelto l' altro solo per i figli


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E domani sera vado in Riviera dalla moglie...ho tanti difetti..ma viagra non mi serve..avendo l'esatto problema al contrario.


Grande il mio gattone! Soffri di priapismo!


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (26 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> bella, mi è piaciuta



: ))) grazie


----------



## lothar57 (26 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grande il mio gattone! Soffri di priapismo!


no....a me basta un niente...non intendo a finire..ovvio..


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ma non è vero!!


:up:


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grande il mio gattone! *Soffri di priapismo*!


Cos'è? Scusate la mia ignoranza...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Cos'è? Scusate la mia ignoranza...


Priapo era un dio della mitologia greca. Figlio di Dioniso, dio dell'ebrezza e Afrodite, dea dell'amore, venne colpito da vendetta trasversale da parte di Era, moglie di Zeus, poichè questa aveva scoperto che Zeus se la faceva con Afrodite(che era pure sua nipote ma a quei tempi non ci si faceva gran caso): Era, come vendetta, gli rese i genitali enormi. Priapo fu poi cacciato dall'Olimpo perchè, ubriaco, violentò non mi ricordo chi. E' stato per millenni simbolo della fertilità maschile e veniva rappresentato comunemente nelle case dell'antica Roma in dipinti come questo  o con statuette che lo ritraevano a pene eretto. Fino a poco tempo fa una statuetta a Pompei veniva toccata dalle donne che desideravano avere un figlio, come buon augurio. Il priapismo è una disfunzione erettile: il pene resta in erezione per ore senza desiderio sessuale, spesso in modo doloroso... purtroppo spesso è anche sintomo di gravi malattie.


----------



## gas (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Priapo era un dio della mitologia greca. Figlio di Dioniso, dio dell'ebrezza e Afrodite, dea dell'amore, venne colpito da vendetta trasversale da parte di Era, moglie di Zeus, poichè questa aveva scoperto che Zeus se la faceva con Afrodite(che era pure sua nipote ma a quei tempi non ci si faceva gran caso): Era, come vendetta, gli rese i genitali enormi. Priapo fu poi cacciato dall'Olimpo perchè, ubriaco, violentò non mi ricordo chi. E' stato per millenni simbolo della fertilità maschile e veniva rappresentato comunemente nelle case dell'antica Roma in dipinti come questo View attachment 5112 o con statuette che lo ritraevano a pene eretto. Fino a poco tempo fa una statuetta a Pompei veniva toccata dalle donne che desideravano avere un figlio, come buon augurio. Il priapismo è una disfunzione erettile: il pene resta in erezione per ore senza desiderio sessuale, spesso in modo doloroso... purtroppo spesso è anche sintomo di gravi malattie.


Quindi se vado a Pompei le donne mi toccano?


----------



## gas (27 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Priapo era un dio della mitologia greca. Figlio di Dioniso, dio dell'ebrezza e Afrodite, dea dell'amore, venne colpito da vendetta trasversale da parte di Era, moglie di Zeus, poichè questa aveva scoperto che Zeus se la faceva con Afrodite(che era pure sua nipote ma a quei tempi non ci si faceva gran caso): Era, come vendetta, gli rese i genitali enormi. Priapo fu poi cacciato dall'Olimpo perchè, ubriaco, violentò non mi ricordo chi. E' stato per millenni simbolo della fertilità maschile e veniva rappresentato comunemente nelle case dell'antica Roma in dipinti come questo View attachment 5112 o con statuette che lo ritraevano a pene eretto. Fino a poco tempo fa una statuetta a Pompei veniva toccata dalle donne che desideravano avere un figlio, come buon augurio. Il priapismo è una disfunzione erettile: il pene resta in erezione per ore senza desiderio sessuale, spesso in modo doloroso... purtroppo spesso è anche sintomo di gravi malattie.


Grazie, non ero così erudito:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, voglio raccontarvi la mia storia per confessare il mio tradimento in modo anonimo e avere consigli e pkè no anke critike e tirate d'orekkie....
> ho 28 anni e da 5 anni e mezzo sn sposata, mi sn fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 15 anni quindi storie importanti oltre a lui nn ne ho avute, a parte qualke storiella quando capitava ke litigavamo.... mi sn sposata per amore, ho avuto due bellissimi figli, ho un marito ke so per certo ke mi ama, mi rispetta, nn mi fa mancare nulla..... un anno fa, nn so pkè, forse per aggiungere un po' di pepe alla mia vita o pkè stufa della monotonia matrimoniale mi iscrivo su una chat(badoo) cn il pressuposto di divertirmi un po' scrivendo ma nn andando oltre. infatti mi creo un profilo inventato, foto false per paura di essere scoperta.... così inizio a chattare prendendo in giro gli uomini e avendo conferma ke la maggior parte aveva cm obiettivo portarmi a letto.... un giorno mi contatta un tipo, cn lui la conversazione viene impostata in maniera differente, mi rendo conto da subito ke c'è feeling tra noi lui è anke sposato, sl ke contrariamente a me il suo matrimonio è un flop.... chattiamo ogni giorno, poi ci vediamo su msn, ci scambiamo numero e infine mi chiede se è possibile prendere un caffè..... presa dalla situazione accetto, ci incontriamo in un paesino ke nn ci conosce nessuno e ci piacciamo a vicenda, lui superfigo dal vivo.... e le volte successive è passione sfrenata... dopo tanti anni cn mio marito ritrovo l'adrenalina e la passione del primo incontro.... ritorno a casa guardo i miei figli e lui e mi rendo conto ke sto facendo la cazzata peggiore della mia vita, se venissi scoperta lui mi amazzerebbe e distruggerei tutto....
> gli incontri si fanno più frequenti, cn mio marito sn brava a nascondere tutto, ma vedo ke da parte del mio amante c'è anke coinvolgimento emotivo e sentimentale e inizia a parlare di una vita insieme.... in me prevale la parte razionale e così gli dico di troncare, lui mi assilla di telefonate, regali, messaggi.... anke se il mio cuore un po' ci ha pensato a fare una cavolta, razionalmente l'inverno scorso ho messo una pietra sopra....nn potri mai rovinare la vita di mio marito ke ha investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, ma più di tutto a farmi pensare di più a nn compiere una stronzata sono stati i miei figli...
> il mio ex amante si fa sentire ancora oggi dice di amarmi e di voler lasciare la moglie per me...
> ...


Io non so darti consigli, però quando vuoi qualche ripetizione di italiano chiamami! Aborro le K e qual'è scritto in questo modo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Scusami eh... ma come cazzarola si può scrivere in questa maniera a 28 anni??? A me davvero passa la voglia e l'interesse a vedere tutte ste K... mi sembra di leggere *Sturmtruppen*!


Auf Befehl! :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tutti puritani, vorrei vedere voi sempre con la stessa donna da 13 anni....


eh sì, le 4 kappa senza discuterne una :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Iscriviti qui, per le prossime debolezze, a qualcuno già gli prude la tastiera, figurati hanno già scritto pagine di word da inviarti in MP
> 
> Maurizio


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> una *scattatella* è una volta sola....la tua era una relazione...o sbaglio?


approvato per il nuovo dizionario :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quanti siete?:mrgreen:


almeno due, ognuno parla per sé


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grazie !!ti avevo approvato prima..poi e'successo che la mia amica mi aveva ''sgattato''..ahahahh...ci siamo graffiati a suon di sms...e cosi'arrivo ora.
> gnam gnam buona..ma le lucertole sono meglio...
> 
> dunque direi una decina di anni fa'..no lei non e'troia...anche se piena di occasioni..me la mangiano con gli occhi!
> Poi in genere se a una donna dai parecchio sesso..non cerca fuori...spero


speri male


----------



## Simy (28 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> approvato per il nuovo dizionario :up:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

in questo forum non si riesce a capire nulla...


----------



## Tweety (3 Agosto 2012)

Ti capisco! Anche La mia e' una storia analoga ( sono fidanzata da 20 anni) e ho un amante da uno....
Adesso pero' ha deciso di concludere inspiegabilmente la ns relazione.
E mi manca tantissimo....


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2012)

Tweety ha detto:


> Ti capisco! Anche La mia e' una storia analoga *( sono fidanzata da 20 anni)* e ho un amante da uno....
> Adesso pero' ha deciso di concludere inspiegabilmente la ns relazione.
> E mi manca tantissimo....


Poco.


----------



## gas (3 Agosto 2012)

Tweety ha detto:


> Ti capisco! Anche La mia e' una storia analoga ( sono fidanzata da 20 anni) e ho un amante da uno....
> Adesso pero' ha deciso di concludere inspiegabilmente la ns relazione.
> E mi manca tantissimo....


Che dici... si sarà rotto le palle dopo 20 anni?


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

Tweety ha detto:


> Ti capisco! Anche La mia e' una storia analoga ( *sono fidanzata da 20 anni*) e ho un amante da uno....
> Adesso pero' ha deciso di concludere inspiegabilmente la ns relazione.
> E mi manca tantissimo....


minchia.... XD


----------



## gas (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia.... XD


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Che dici... si sarà rotto le palle dopo 20 anni?


o se l'è rotte l'amante con cui aveva una relazione da un anno?


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval: 'zzo ridi?


----------



## gas (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :carneval: 'zzo ridi?


Meno male che non c'è nessuno in ufficio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Meno male che non c'è nessuno in ufficio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma mi hai preso per un giullare?


----------



## gas (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma mi hai preso per un giullare?


Mi hai fatto scompisciare...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma mi hai preso per un giullare?


però...dài... un fidanzamento di 20 anni... magari fai una festa sola, matrimonio e pensionamento...


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto scompisciare...






Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però...dài... un fidanzamento di 20 anni... magari fai una festa sola, matrimonio e pensionamento...


...... ld:


----------



## gas (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...... ld:


già... con i tempi che corrono....:up:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> già... con i tempi che corrono....:up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (3 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia.... XD


Quoto!


----------

